# melting algae



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had a serious problem with hair algae and I was pulling it out of the tank by a toothbrush.It was so strongly attached to the leaves that sometimes I was affraid that I would pull out the leaves.After sometime I realised that the hairalgae on fast growing plants(cabomba) became so dalicate that was impossible to take it out.It seemed like it was decomposing or melting.This resulted in a white water each time I removed algae.It's definetly not greenwater nor bacteria.Lately I've noticed it on other fast growing plants like hygrophilla difformis.
Does this means algae is going away?

PS:My water is permanently very whitish


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You must have thread algae instead of hair algae because hair algae cannot be removed with a toothbrush.

You should not have permanent white hazy water, there is something out of whack.

I don't think what you describe is decomposing algae... _What have you been doing to get rid of the algae besides removing it by hand?... Have you made any changes in dosing ferts, C02 injection etc.?_

It would help more if you could give more details on your tank setup ant water parameters.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I started using the PPS method one week ago and propably this somehow started working.Perhaps this is the reason the thread algae looks "decomposing".I've seen the tank a couple of hours a ago and it was almost algae free but the white water became worse.It may be green water afterall.I tried to see small particles suspendind in water but nothing so I guessed for bacteria.The question now is if algae going away has anything to do with it.
As soon as I go home I'll put my UV on.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

White water is usually a sign of a bacteria bloom. I don't think that decomposing algea would be causing the white water problem. If the algae is dieing then it would be a good idea to do a water change to get the dieng algae out of the tank.

_Have you taken N02/ammonia readings?_


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

My ammonium is permanently at 0.The tank is very heavily planted,I wouldn't worry for NH4.I've had several troubles in the past with bacteria blooms in heavily planted tanks and never got any ammomium


----------

